# Favorite game by system?



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2016)

What are your favorite games by system? This is for Nintendo systems only; no Xbox or PlayStation. 

_It is recommended that you only list games and systems that you have._ If you don't own the game yet, highlight it!

It's okay if you have more than one favorite game for each system.

For instance, I will be listing off my favorite game for every Nintendo game system I own.

NES: Super Mario Bros. 3

SNES: Super Mario All-Stars + SMW

N64: Super Mario 64, Ocarina of Time, MK64

Gamecube: Animal Crossing

Wii: Super Mario Galaxy 2

Wii U: Super Mario 3D World

Switch: Super Mario Odyssey

Game Boy: LOZ: Link's Awakening

Game Boy Advance: Pok?mon Sapphire and Warioware: Twisted

DS: Warioware: DIY

3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf and SM3DL


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 9, 2016)

SNES: Earthbound

N64: Ocarina of Time

Gamecube: Super Mario Sunshine

Wii: Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Wii U: Splatoon

Game Boy Advance: Yoshi's Island

DS: Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time

3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 10, 2016)

Gameboy Advance: Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Nintendo DS: Mario Kart DS
Wii: Mario Kart Wii
Wii U: Splatoon
3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## JCnator (Aug 10, 2016)

*NES:* DuckTales, Super Mario Bros. 3

*SNES:* The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Super Metroid

*N64:* Super Mario 64, Banjo-Kazooie

*GCN:* Paper Mario: The Thousand Years Door

*Wii:* Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime Trilogy

*Wii U:* Splatoon, Super Mario Maker

*Game Boy:* The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening

*Game Boy Advance:* Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3, Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga

*Nintendo DS:* Tetris DS

*Nintendo 3DS:* Animal Crossing: New Leaf, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 10, 2016)

NES: *Balloon Fight*

SNES: *Super Mario Kart, EarthBound*

N64: *Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask*

GameCube: *Super Mario Sunshine*

Wii: *Super Smash Bros Brawl*

Wii U: *New Super Luigi U*

Game Boy: *Super Mario Land 2: Six Golden Coins*

Game Boy Color: *Pok?mon Pinball*

Game Boy Advance: *Mother 3*

DS: *New Super Mario Bros.*

3DS: *Animal Crossing: New Leaf*


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 10, 2016)

NES: Super Mario Bros

SNES: Earthbound

N64: Ocarina of Time, *Banjo (both games)*

GameCube: Wind Waker, Kirby's Air Ride, Colosseum/XD, Thousand Year Door

Wii: Galaxy (2), Super Paper Mario, twilight Princess, Skyward Sword

Wii U: Splatoon, Wonderful 101, Bayonetta 2, 

GBA: Emerald, Fire Red, Superstar Saga. Metroid Zero Mission, Metroid Fusion

DS: platinum, Heart Gold, Explorers of Sky, Ranger series, 

3DS: Kid Icarus Uprising, FE: Awakening.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 11, 2016)

*NES:* Mega Man II

*SNES:* Super Metroid

*N64:* Banjo-Kazooie

*GCN:* Resident Evil 4

*GB:* Mario's Picross

*GBA:* Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow

*DS:* Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia

*3DS:* Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 11, 2016)

*gamecube:* paper mario: ttyd, super smash bros. melee, super mario sunshine, the sims + the sims: bustin out

*ds:* animal crossing: wild world, mario kart ds

*wii:* mario kart wii, super smash bros. brawl, super mario galaxy 2

*3ds:* animal crossing: new leaf

*wii u:* splatoon


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

DS: Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks

3DS: Animal Crossing New Leaf

Wii U: Hyrule Warriors

N64: Paper Mario

Gamecube: Paper Mario Thousand Year Door


----------



## Rasha (Aug 13, 2016)

NES: Mappy and SMB

SNES: The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Super Mario All-Stars and Final Fantasy VI

N64: Paper Mario and Super Mario 64

GBA: Metroid Fusion and Pokemon Fire Red/Leaf Green

GC: Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door and Super Mario Sunshine

DS: Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story and Super Mario 64 DS

Wii: Metroid Prime and The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

3DS: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Pokemon X and Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Wii U: Xenoblade chronicles X, Splatoon, MK8, The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD and Rayman Legends


----------



## Balverine (Aug 13, 2016)

GB - Harvest Moon
GBA - Hamtaro: Rainbow Rescue
GC - Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
DS - Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar
Wii - Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
Wii U - Yoshi's wooly world


----------



## Espionage (Aug 13, 2016)

Pretty much every game mentioned are good old (or new) favourite's of mine


----------



## Daydream (Aug 13, 2016)

This is SO hard.

NES: Super Mario Bros. 3

SNES: Donkey Kong Country 2 (Yoshi's Island comes close).

N64: Donkey Kong 64 <3

GC: Super Mario Sunshine OR Luigi's Mansion OR ACG. I can't choose. xD (Paper Mario: TTYD comes close too).

Wii: Super Mario Galaxy 2

Wii U: I never bought this console.

GBA: Uh, I don't know.

DS: AC:WW (Yoshi's Island DS and Super Mario 64 DS come close).

3DS: AC:NL


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 14, 2016)

NES: Super Mario Bros. 3
SNES: Street Fighter II Turbo
N64: Donkey Kong 64
GameCube: Metroid Prime
Wii: Mario Kart Wii
Wii U: Batman: Arkham City

Game Boy: Mario's Picross (I've only played a few GB games though)
GBA: Wario Ware, Inc.: Mega Microgames
3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 14, 2016)

gamecube: this is Rly Hard but the smash for gc, wind waker and twilight princess?? (and super mario sunshine......) i really like the gamecube mario kart too ;W;

ds: the mario game idk what it's called lmao....., never liked playing the ds a lot

wii: skyward sword, definitely. i also kinda like the mario kart, the smash game n some sport games hhhah like wii sport resort

3ds: acnl and ocarina of time

dont have/didnt play enough on other systems to have a fave


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 14, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What are your favorite games by system?


Well, that's easy!





xSuperMario64x said:


> This is for Nintendo systems only; no Xbox or PlayStation.


R.I.P.

I'm going to push this a little and hope for the best.

GameCube (played on PS2 but also available on): The Simpsons Hit & Run
Gameboy Advance (3DS): WarioWare
DS (3DS): Metroid Prime Pinball
3DS: Animal Crossing New Leaf

My Nintendo stuff is... pretty much just the 3DS. I have two 3DS cartridges.


----------



## Samansu (Aug 22, 2016)

For me it would have to be:

*NES:* Super Mario Bros. 3

*SNES:* Legend of Zelda: A link to the Past

*N64:* Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

* Gamecube:* Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance 

*Wii:* Harvest Moon: Animal Parade

* Wii U:*  I don't own one so I don't have a favorite... :/ Maybe the Twilight Princess remake?

*Game Boy:* Pok?mon Yellow

*Game Boy Advance:* Fire Emblem

*DS:* Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar

* 3DS:*  Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time remake, Pok?mon X, Story of Seasons


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

NES: Pretty much the Super Mario Bros. games, at least the third one.
SNES: Yoshi's Island.. yep one of the best platformer ftw!
N64: Mario Kart 64 and SSB
Gamecube: Hmm, probably the Mario Party games, 6 is one of my faves!
Wii: Uh.. Mario Kart Wii or SSB lol yeah I'm a casual turt.
Wii U: Only played like two games for it so can't say

Gameboy: Pok?mon Red/Blue/Green etc. I'd say and this really weird puzzle game I don't remember the name of. And Super Mario Land 2.
GBC: Wario Land 3.. Innovative stuff yes.
GBA: Spyro Season of Flame. One of the last good games in the series before it got ruined.
NDS: Probably some old SMT game I think...
3DS: Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright/Conquest

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah right, Flipull or something was the game.. and the handheld GB version of Tetris, yes.

And this weird port of a tank game, can't remember the exact name but you had to shoot down tanks to protect some statue, remind me somewhat of like a bomberman layout i think?


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 23, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> NES: Mappy



That's pretty cool. You don't see much love for Mappy. Great game. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> And this weird port of a tank game, can't remember the exact name but you had to shoot down tanks to protect some statue, remind me somewhat of like a bomberman layout i think?



Battle City?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Battle City?



Ahh yes. I had it on this pirated cartridge for some Gameboy system way back and I don't remember the name or it was altered. But yep thank you


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't have many systems but here goes:

DS: Animal Crossing Wild World

Wii: Wii Fit (I dunno I just like it )

3DS: Animal Crossing New Leaf

Wii U: Mario Kart 8


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 26, 2016)

NES: Zelda II
SNES: FF5
N64: Majora's Mask
Gamecube: Paper Mario TTYD
Wii: Taiko No Tatsujin
WiiU Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
GB: Pokemon Blue
GBC: Zelda Oracle of Seasons
GBA: Warioware Inc
DS: Dragon Quest V
3DS: Bravely Default


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

PlayStation 3/4 grand theft auto 5
PlayStation 2 grand theft auto San Andreas 
Game boy colour Pokemon yellow
3 ds Pokemon X/animal crossing new leaf


----------



## de-carabas (Sep 14, 2016)

N64 - Paper Mario
Gamecube - Paper Mario Thousand Years Door or Twilight Princess
Wii U - Don't really have a fav Wii U game, would maybe go with the FExSMT game
GBC - Pokemon Crystal
DS - Pokemon Platinum
3DS - Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 14, 2016)

NES: Super Mario Bros 3
SNES: Yoshi's Island
N64: Mario 64
Gamecube: I never owned a gamecube :c
Wii: Donkey Kong Country Returns I guess (not big on the wii library. stupid wii remotes)
Wii U: Splatoon

Gameboy: Mario 6 Golden Coins
Gameboy Color: Super Mario Deluxe
Gameboy Advance: Mario Kart Super Circuit
DS: Mario Party DS
3DS: ACNL


----------



## Javocado (Sep 14, 2016)

NES: Super Mario Bros. 3

SNES: Super Mario World

N64: Snowboard Kids/Snowboard Kids 2

Gamecube: Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door (Also favorite game of all-time!)

Wii: Super Mario Galaxy

Wii U: Super Smash Bros. for Wii U

Game Boy: Kirby's Dreamland

Game Boy Advance: Pokemon Emerald

DS: Pokemon HeartGold

3DS: Animal Crossing: Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## lars708 (Sep 15, 2016)

I will try to put a maximum of 3 games per console!

NES: Super Mario Bros. 3, Kirby's Adventure, Star Tropics.

SNES: Kirby's Fun Pak, Earthbound and Super Mario Kart.

Nintendo 64: Donkey Kong 64, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Diddy Kong Racing.

GameBoy: Super Mario Land 2 and Pok?mon Blue.

GameCube: Super Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion and Chibi Robo! Plug into Adventure

GameBoy Advance: Pok?mon Sapphire, Mario Party Advance and WarioWare Mega Microgame$!

Nintendo DS: Mario Kart DS, New Super Mario Bros. and Pok?mon Black.

Nintendo Wii: Super Mario Galaxy 2, Madagascar 3 (lmao) and Boom Street.

Nintendo 3DS: Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire, Final Fantasy Explorers and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

Nintendo Wii U: Bayonetta, Bayonetta 2 and Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 15, 2016)

PS1 Spyro the dragon 2
PS2 Sly Cooper 2 and Ratchet and Clank 2
Nintendo DS Dragon quest IX
Nintendo 3DS Animal Crossing New Leaf
Wii U Splatoon and Mario Kart 8


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 30, 2016)

I only owned hand-helds all my life, but I played with a few Nintendo emulators too. Does that still count anyway? 

GameBoy: TETRIS!!... No, way too expectable  It's actually Pok?mon Red, just because it was my first pkmn ever.
GameboyColor: Pok?mon Crystal, for obvious reasons.
GameboyAdvance: my so loved GoldenSun! 
GameboyAdvanceSP: ... I guess is still the same system as before, but I'll say Pok?mon Emerald.
NintendoDS: again, it would either be Pok?mon or GoldenSun.
Nintendo3DS: ugh, now that's the most difficult choice  Let's say FantasyLife (though Heroes of Ruin was also close).

N64: Zelda Majora's Mask!
GameCube: Zelda Twilight Princess
Wii: Zelda Sky-... no, let's choose something different. Like AC-City Folk?


----------



## Milleram (Nov 1, 2016)

Game Boy - Pokemon Blue
Game Boy Colour - Pokemon Silver
N64 - Hmm, that's tough. Maybe Donkey Kong 64?
Game Cube - Fire Emblem Path of Radiance
Wii - Again, tough. Probably Xenoblade Chronicles?
Wii U - Don't laugh, but I really enjoyed Zombie U. Though I haven't played Xenoblade Chronicles X yet, so maybe I'll end up liking that one more?
Gameboy Advance - Pokemon Ruby
Nintendo DS - Pokemon Soul Silver
Nintendo 3DS - Pokemon Omega Ruby (Can you tell that I'm a huge Pokemon fan? Lol.)

I think I've covered all the systems I own. Please forgive the random order I posted them in, lol.


----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 5, 2016)

NES: Ninja Gaiden

SNES: Chrono Trigger

N64: Super Mario 64

Gamecube: TLOZ: Wind Waker

Wii: Super Paper Mario

Wii U: Super Mario Maker

Game Boy Advance: Pokemon Fire Red

DS: Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney

3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 7, 2016)

*NES*: Final Fantasy
*SNES*: Earthbound, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy IV/VI (originally known as II and III)
*N64*: Banjo-Kazooie, Bomberman 64, Quest 64
*Gameboy*: Final Fantasy Adventure, Donkey Kong, Super Mario Land 3- Warioland, Zelda: Link's Awakening
*Gameboy Color*: Zelda - Oracle of Seasons/Ages
*GBA*: Metroid Fusion, Golden Sun, Golden Sun: The Lost Age, Mega Man Battle Network 1-6
*GameCube*: Chibi-Robo, Paper Mario: TYD, Smash Bros Melee
*DS*: Mega Man Star Force 1-3, Contact, Radiant Historia
*3DS*: Final Fantasy Explorers, Rune Factory 4, Pokemon Y
*Wii*: Xenoblade Chronicles, Metroid Prime Trilogy
*Wii U*: Xenoblade Chronicles X, Super Mario Maker, Hyrule Warriors
*PS1*: Lunar 2, Xenogears, Chrono Cross
*PS2*: Makai Kingdom, Disgaea 2, Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy XII, Dragon Quest VIII
*PS3*: Heavenly Sword, Folklore
*PS4*: Alien Isolation, Lords of the Fallen, Final Fantasy Type-O HD
*Xbox*: Phantom Dust
*Xbox360*: Infinite Undiscovery, Blue Dragon, The Lost Odyssey


----------



## Tao (Nov 9, 2016)

NES: Megaman II

SNES: Super Mario World

N64: Banjo-Kazooie

Gamecube: LoZ - Wind Waker

Wii: LoZ - Twilight Princess (because Wii is the version I played)

Wii U: Xenoblade Chronicles X

Game Boy: ...I dunno...Donkey Kong.

Game Boy Advance: Golden Sun

DS: Pokemon Platinum

3DS: Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 9, 2016)

Only gonna put what I've played

GBA - Kirby & The Amazing Mirror (nostalgiaaaa)

DS - The Legendary Starfy (also nostalgiaaaa)

PS3 - Castle Crashers

Wii - Kirby's Return to Dreamland (it's why I got the Wii in the first place)

3DS - Kirby Planet Robobot

Wii U - Super Mario 3D World


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 9, 2016)

*NES* - DuckTales
*SNES* - Super Mario RPG
*N64* - Paper Mario
*Gamecube* - Super Mario Sunshine
*Gameboy Advance* - Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
*Wii* - Monster Hunter Tri (orrrr Lego Harry Potter, but that wasn't console exclusive so not sure if that counts)
*DS* - Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
*3DS *- ACNL, or Fire Emblem Fates
*Wii U *- Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE

(and because I'm a rebel
*PS2* - Kingdom Hearts 2
*PS3* - Dragon Age: Origins, or Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
*PS4* - Bloodborne)


----------



## Dim (Nov 11, 2016)

NES: Balloon Fight

SNES: Yoshi's Island

N64: Donkey Kong 64

Gamecube: Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door

Wii: Super Smash Bros Brawl

Wii U: Super Smash Bros Wii U

Game Boy: Pokemon Silver

Game Boy Advance: Pokemon Emerald

DS: Kirby Super Star Ultra

3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 12, 2016)

Game Boy - Kirby Star Stacker (my first video game ever!)
Snes - Kirby's Dream Land 3
N64 - Banjo--Kazooie, Banjo--Tooie, and Kirby 64
GameBoy Color - Croc 2
GameCube - Animal Forest Plus
GBA - Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land and Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
DS - Yoshi's Island DS and The Legendary Starfy
Wii - Dokapon Kingdom
3DS - Pokemon X and Y and Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire
Wii U - Yoshi's Woolly World and Splatoon


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 16, 2017)

Gameboy Color: Hamtaro: Ham-Hams Unite!
Gameboy Advance: Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak
Nintendo 3DS:Animal Crossing New Leaf

Nintendo 64: Banjo-Kazooie, Pok?mon Snap, Kirby and the Crystal Shards
Gamecube: Animal Crossing, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Super Mario Sunshine, Chao Garden (from the Sonic games)
Wii: Super Smash Bros. Brawl, City Folk?

I used to own the highlighted things and want them again, so I included them and highlighted them.
I really hope the Switch has Gamecube on virtual console too, so I can reliably get them back for not obscene prices. There are so many good games for that system.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 17, 2017)

N64: Paper Mario
GC: Animal Crossing
Wii: Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn

GBC: Mario Tennis
GBA: Advance Wars
DS: Advance Wars Dual Strike
3DS: Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm only gonna list the systems and games I own.

Gameboy Advance SP: Pokemon Sapphire or Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak
Gamecube: Sonic Adventure 2 Battle or Kirby Air Ride
Wii: Mario Kart Wii
3DS: Animal Crossing New Leaf or Pokemon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## Athelwyn (Apr 17, 2017)

*NES:* Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers; Pro Wrestling (so bad it was good)

*SNES:* LoZ: a Link to the Past; Yoshi's Island

*N64:* Mario Kart 64, Super Smash Bros.

*Gamecube:* Animal Crossing: Population Growing

*Wii:* Just Dance 2 & 3

*Wii U:* Mario Kart 8 (with ACNL DLC!); LoZ: Wind Waker HD

*Game Boy:* LoZ: Link's Awakening; Pokemon Trading Card Game

*Game Boy Advance:* Final Fantasy Tactics Advance; Golden Sun

*DS:* Phoenix Wright series; Hotel Dusk; AC: Wild World (at the time; the Wild World graphics hurt my eyes now)

*3DS:* ACNL!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 17, 2017)

Wii: Just Dance 3 & 4 aaaand Sonic Colors

Wii U: Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival

Game Boy: Pokemon Gold / Pokemon Silver

Game Boy Advance: Pokemon Emerald and Wario Ware: Twisted

DS: Pokemon White / Pokemon White 2 (some of the best Pokemon games I have ever played <3 ) 

3DS: Fire Emblem: Awakening/Birthright-Conquest, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Pokemon Moon


----------



## Envy (Apr 22, 2017)

NES: None.
SNES: Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
N64: Paper Mario
GCN: Animal Crossing
Wii: Mario Kart Wii
Wii U: The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild

GB: Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow
GBC: Pokemon Crystal
GBA: Um... Pokemon FireRed?
DS: Pokemon Black/White
3DS: Animal Crossing New Leaf or Pokemon X/Y


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 22, 2017)

N64: Yoshi's Story and Majora's Mask, oh and Mario Party 2 and 3. Donkey Kong 64 was so much fun but I never beat it lol. Oh and Pokemon Snap~

Gamecube: Oh so many! Animal Crossing, Windwaker, Twilight Princess, Sims: Bustin' Out, Harvest Moon: AWL, Metroid Prime, Need for Speed: Underground! Pikmin~ Simpsons Hit and Run, Paper Mario and the thousand year door! Luigi's Mansion was my jam~ Super Mario Sunshine and not to mention Eternal Darkness! This system was one of my favorites! Gosh I forgot Twin Snakes! That game opened me up to a plethora of amazing games. WWE: Day Of Reckoning 1/2 were some of the best wrestling games I played.

Wii: Super Mario Galaxy 1, Resident Evil 4 and Bully Scholarship Edition. Oh and Madworld and a tiny game called King's Story~ One of my absolute favorites of all time: Okami~ <3

Wii U: Bayonetta 1/2. 

Game Boy: Pokemon Red/Blue/Crystal

Game Boy Advance: Wario Land 4, and Friends of Mineral Town~

DS: Animal Crossing: Wild World, Pokemon Heartgold, Cooking Mama lol.

3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf and both LOZ remakes. Fire Emblem Awakening, Story of Seasons, Rune Factory 4,  Fantasy Life, Yo-kai Watch.

Yeah I'm just gonna stop here lol. I'll never finish! Just gonnaa keep it simple with Nintendo consoles.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Apr 22, 2017)

IDK Which system and or platform to pick so I'l just list/pick my top favs
NES & SNES-EVERYTHING MARIO & LUIGI
GC> AC-Pokemon Colleseum-PMTTYD-The Sims Busting Out 
GBA-Super Mario World Advanced Skip-Bo/Uno
DS-Nintendogs
3dsxl> Animal Crossing NLWA-Terrari- Fantasy Life-Tomadachi Life
Wii>ACCF-Lego Star Wars Complete Saga-Super Parer Mario-Wii Play-Wii Play Motion-Wii Sports-Go Vacation
Wii U> ZombiU-Minecraft-Little Infern-Lego Marvel Super Heroes-Lego the Movie-LCUC
Playstaston
PS2- Kindom Hearts Final Fantasy  The Sims Urbs in the City BEP edition
PS3- Skyrim

Um i guess Pc
The Sims 1,2,3, and 4 (THIS IS MY FAVORITE GAME OF ALL TIME I HAVE ALL ON MY PC)
Sim City Societies ,3 and 4
SPORE (SECON FAV OF ALL TIME)

Ios (ALL GAMES ARE LISTED ARE PAID OR HAVE/HAD ADDITIONAL FEE FOR FULL PRICE NO FREEIUM APPS ARE ON THIS LIST)
Buddyman
ALL DOODLE GAMES BY JOYBIT
Beat the Boss
Plage Inc Pandemic Bio Inc Infectonator
Toca City & Town
Phase 10 UNO Site & Malice Card Shark
Talkin Lila /Gina Pou MVB Huggable
Terraria & Minecraft I only use this/these games for training/ practice because I have them on other platforms and like the handle and controlles of my main ones

Uuuu I Think I'm done Oh wait
Xbox Halo (ONLY)
I could go on I just picked my top★♡LOLZ


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 22, 2017)

NES: Zelda II The Adventure of Link
SNES: Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy III/VI, Kirby's Dreamland 3
N64: Majora's Mask, Kirby 64
GCN: Metroid Prime, Paper Mario TTYD, Luigi's Mansion, Super Mario Sunshine(especially), Wind Waker, Twilight Princess
Wii: Twilight Princess(Yet again), SMG1, Super Paper Mario, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, NSMB Wii
Wii U: Twilight Princess HD, Splatoon, Mario Kart 8
PS2: Final Fantasy X/Shadow of the Colossus, Kingdom Hearts I and II.
GB: Link's Awakening, Pokemon Yellow
GBC: Link's Awakening DX, Oracle of Ages/Seasons, Pokemon Crystal
GBA: Pokemon RSE/FRLG, Final Fantasy V
DS: Hotel Dusk, Room 215, Pokemon Platinum/Black/White(2)
3DS: Pokemon ORAS, Majora's Mask 3D
EDIT-Genesis: Sonic 3 & Knuckles



Favorite game out of all these? Final Fantasy X, most likely. That or Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Flare (Apr 22, 2017)

*Just gonna list from systems I've played on.*

NES: Super Mario Bros. 3

Genesis: Sonic 3 and Knuckles

SNES: Super Mario World

GBC: Pokemon Yellow

N64: Jet Force Gemini

GBA: Pokemon Emerald

Gamecube: Sonic Adventure 2 Battle

PS1: Scooby Doo: Cyber Chase

PS2: Kingdom Hearts l

Wii: Sonic Colors

Xbox 360: Sonic Unleashed 

PS4: The Last of Us

DS: Pokemon Heartgold

3DS: Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D

Wii U: Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and if IOS counts...

Then I'd say Inside Out Thought Bubbles.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 22, 2017)

SNES- Super Mario Kart

N64- Super Mario 64

GBA- Super Ccircuit

GCN- Double Dash

DS- Mario Kart DS

Wii- Ghostbusters: The Video Game/City Folk/Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian

3DS- New Leaf

Wii U- Lego City Undercover/Mario Kart 8


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm gonna update mine since it has changed a bit...


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, clearly Gamecube is my favorite. 

*N64:* Banjo Kazooie, Bomberman 64 The Second Attack

*Gamecube:* Pok?mon Colosseum, LoZ Twilight Princess, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Mario Sunshine, Paper Mario Thousand Year Door, Sonic Riders

*Wii:* Okami

*Wii U:* Hyrule Warroirs, Breath of the Wild

*Game Boy Color:* Pok?mon Yellow

*Game Boy Advance:* Pok?mon Emerald

*DS:* Pok?mon Diamond, Ghost Trick, anything Phoenix Wright

*3DS: *FE Awakening and Fates, ACNL, Rhythm Thief


----------

